# Screw Cap Drink Bottles



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope I have chosen the best category for this short thread, and if not please (some moderator) place it better. I do a lot of design work on my computers, various software packages, blah, blah, blah - but just this morning I was reminded of one of my own rules for me and my wife and my coworkers, when using computers.

I am diabetic and need to be constantly drinking fluids, but we make a practice of always using plastic bottles with screw-on caps. Why? You may ask. If, after each time you take a swig you replace the cap - then the (inevitable) spills do not send you to the computer store for a new keyboard or even worse - a new laptop. This morning it was me who fumbled my drink - a Lipton Diet Green Tea - right on the keyboard of this laptop! Thanks to the cap being there, no harm was done.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm with you, Otis! I bottle my own brewskiis, and I'm notorious for knocking them off the TV table if I'm having one while watching (TV). The screw tops save my a**!
For that reason I have a cardinal rule; no beverages around the computer...SWMBO apparently doesn't know what 'cardinal rule' means.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Good rule Otis.

My coffee mug had a sliding door that isn’t as spill proof as a bottle cap. If it tips over AND drips its normally only a drop or two. Moisture and key boards don’t go well. In my Navy days all the computers and terminals were located in “clean rooms.” food and drinks weren’t allowed in the “clean rooms.” It was my job to fix them so we enforced the rules strictly.


----------



## wendymacguire (Apr 29, 2014)

Much obliged for the suggestions, I always had to be triple-careful when letting my brother near my comp. He is such a spiller!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

You're welcome, Wendy - here's another handy thing one can utilize screw-cap drink bottles for: recycling of anything that could cause a flat tire. Example: Molly (our Boston Terrier) and I go for a walk each morning if there's no downpour of rain. Our subdivision has sidewalks on both sides of the streets - so we're not walking in the streets. Even though we're "off the road" a few feet, we quite often encounter miscellaneous nails and screws or other items that could flatten someone's tire(s). I pick these items up and place them in my pocket - 99% of this is rusty junk, but I unscrew a plastic bottle cap from my recycling bin and deposit the item. Otherwise, if I simply dropped-it into my recycle bin, it would possibly fall through the rain drain holes. I also do this with my own workshop bent nails and defective screws, etc.

Otis


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I have excellent well water. I freeze water in plastic soda bottles, screw on caps of course. If you fill them too high, the bottom will split. I take one of these when I go to bed, and slide it into one of those drink insulator thingies. Ice will be in there for about 9-10 hours, so I'm guaranteed a cold sip of water anytime I wake up. When I go out I often take one along, without the slip on thingie, and it will stay cold for at least an hour, usually longer.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

COOL!, I mean, Theo; really that is cool.

Last night Joy inadvertantly pulled one on me. We've been having some hot weather, but tolerable with fans running at night. We had a small fold-up table near the foot of the bed for a fan that kept Molly (Boston Terrier) cool. To energize said table-mounted fan there was a cord that Joy considered a trip hazard for those 3:am trips that we tend to take at night. Yesterday, being the nice guy I am; I moved said table to the corner of said bed nearest the author's foot-of-the bed area. Unknownst to me, Joy had moved said table and fan to a point RIGHT-IN-MY-TRAVEL-PATH. Needless to say, we all were awakened. Molly barked at me for 5 minutes!

Otis


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Why do women do that? Voice of experience at my end.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dan, I haven't an accurate answer for that one. 

This weekend, I did a comedy gig and began by asking, "Why don't you see more women on the roadsides with cars that have run out of gas?" I can be with my wife, my 3- daughters, numerous granddaughters (that drive) or ladies that are friends, etc. Their gas gauges seem to always be stuck on "E". Joy is handicapped, I get that - but there ain't a stinking thing wrong with my daughters or granddaughters. They would leave Georgia to drive to California on "E"!

I love ladies and females of all ages, but I also ponder this one: Get in line at a grocery store behind ANY female. The cashier will ring-up every item - it could be $3.00 to $300.00 and at the end the female will _act surprised_ when asked for payment. Try it! 

Yesterday, Joy and I were to be at a Mother's Day Gathering at 3:00 at our oldest daughter's home. It was about 12:30 when I said, "I'll be ready to go when I am awake". Joy says, "What do you mean?" I said "those things really never start on time". She made me almost sign an oath to be ready to leave in time for a 3:00 arrival. She wasn't ready to leave until 3:30. Go figure.

I don't understand these guys with multiple wives. One is a full-time job. I cannot imagine getting demands/requests/instructions from more than one. But I still love them.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

In the immortal words of Red Green; "We're all in this together".


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Otis
Are you sure Molly wasn't barking at Joy for creating all the confusion? 

Oh, never mind; women stick together even if it is their fault.:blink:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Many moons ago when I had a TV repair business, before the days of car air conditioners, I started each summer day with a container of ice which I sipped during the day as it slowly melted. It was a great life-saver.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Steve, Now another night has passed. Yesterday I removed my big, black (and grey) bushy beard and was shaven clean when Joy got home and just prior to our dinner guests' arrival. Some looked at me kinda funny, but none (except Joy) even noticed the beard was missing. Dinner guests never said a word, nor did Molly even notice...

Later in the night, I think around 1:00 AM Joy got up and turned-on the overhead light. Molly sleeps between us in the bed. While Joy was walking around and I was still unaware of the lights being "on" - Molly must have rolled-over and noticed my beard was missing! She went into full alarm mode - hair on her back standing straight-up, barking loudly, growling and showing her teeth. Naturally this awakened me! I guess Molly thought someone different was in my place with Joy. It took us about 10 minutes to stop laughing!

You just never know when something goofy will happen at our house!

Otis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Harry, according to heresay the ice-maker was invented by a doctor in the panhandle area of Florida. I make no claims of whether or not this is true - it's just what we're always told when we vacation down there. There is a big sign - very old - very rusty - still standing, that proclaims: WELCOME TO APALACHICOLA - WHERE ICE WAS INVENTED

We have been laughing at that sign for 30-35 years. It is fun to see the reaction on someone's face when they read that sign for their first time!

Otis


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Steve, Now another night has passed. Yesterday I removed my big, black (and grey) bushy beard and was shaven clean when Joy got home and just prior to our dinner guests' arrival. Some looked at me kinda funny, but none (except Joy) even noticed the beard was missing. Dinner guests never said a word, nor did Molly even notice...
> 
> Later in the night, I think around 1:00 AM Joy got up and turned-on the overhead light. Molly sleeps between us in the bed. While Joy was walking around and I was still unaware of the lights being "on" - Molly must have rolled-over and noticed my beard was missing! She went into full alarm mode - hair on her back standing straight-up, barking loudly, growling and showing her teeth. Naturally this awakened me! I guess Molly thought someone different was in my place with Joy. It took us about 10 minutes to stop laughing!
> 
> ...


Well Otis...... I don't know what to say, except the old adage; "Hair today, gone tomorrow.:sarcastic:
Maybe Molly will settle down tonight.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I take my hat off to the good doctor from Florida, he really was a life-saver!


----------



## idioms (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh God, I am amazed to see, such boy forum this is...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good idea with the drink bottles. I have a cup with a sliding top on the lid so spillage is negligent. I have heard of some businesses that don't allow drink of any kind near a computer.
My brother-in-law shaved off his moustache and it was several days before my sister-in-law noticed it.


----------

